# losing gloves



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Alright who stole my gloves! I lost my 3rd pair this winter this morning! They are camo and have a john deere symbol on the front. got them as a early xmas present from my dad(who is a salemen for John Deere and i am sure spent big bucks on them). I have also lost a pair of ice armor gloves, and another pair of waterproof camo gloves. If you see them attach them to my coat as i will be wearing a coat that has glove attachments from now on!!!

:withstupid: :beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I used to have the same problem. Only gloves I buy are a 6 pack of yellow fuzzy chore glove with the nice red cuffs. :lol: 
6 pairs for under 10 bucks. I even use them for my "Sunday go to meeting gloves"


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I remeber when I was a youngster mom used to tie strings to the end of the gloves and then run the string through the sleeves so the glove were always their. You might look a little silly doing that Norm but with the s$$t you got doing that you would probably never leave your gloves laying around. :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Its amazing how gloves always disappear and when you buy a new pair the old pair shows up right when you get home.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Ever notice that when you loose something , you always find it in the last place you looked for it.


----------



## KoneZone (Nov 8, 2008)

Try a HeatZone by KoneZone. They strap on and I haven't lost one yet. Merry Christmas :snow: :snow: :snow: :snow:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

cut'em said:


> Ever notice that when you loose something , you always find it in the last place you looked for it.


Well its always going to be the last place you look, because why would keep looking if you found it?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I used to have that problem but I found some glove clips.

http://www.utilitysafeguard.com/Glove-G ... ips-Orange

These are not the ones I have but they look like they work. The ones I have use a lenght of bunge cord connecting each end. They are great for hunting. When your hands get warm just clip them on and they will not fall out of your pocket.

Chuck Norris once ate three 72 oz. steaks in one hour. He spent the first 45 minutes having sex with his waitress.


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

cut'em said:


> Ever notice that when you loose something , you always find it in the last place you looked for it.


Thanks for the laugh.

I noticed the other day when I lost my keys I kept looking in the same places over and over thinking they would miraculously appear. In the kitchen, then the garage, in the couch, then back in the kitchen, then the garage ,etc., etc.

Back in the day when cassete tapes were "cool" I kept losing them like crazy. I'd buy one and a week later it would be gone. I thought that maybe when I opened the door they were falling out or something. I started to think I was losing my marbles along with the tapes. Then one day we ended up taking my buddys car(which was a rarity) and what do ya know. There were all my tapes. Asked him about it and of course he denied it. What a butt stick.


----------

